# main difference since the change over



## big john

hi

could anyone tell me the main difference since the change over form the united kingdom to the china ?


----------



## bechampions

its not as bad as some of the foreigners percieve it to be, there isnt much of a difference if ur only living here and making a living, if u look deeper in the politics there r difference inevitably but if u live ur own life its more or less the same


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

big john said:


> hi
> 
> could anyone tell me the main difference since the change over form the united kingdom to the china ?


HK is like the goose that lays golden eggs for the Communist party. If they make any radical changes, HK would no longer be the international financial center and tourist mecca it is.


----------



## tintin

Its become even more quick paced and competitive and of course, more Chinese biased. HK is totally dependent on the Mainland to thrive and you can see that from the population mix to the stance of the local media. Oh yes and pollution is worse.


----------

